# Please help me and my beardie!



## rancidmunkey (Mar 11, 2009)

Howdy

I recently puchased a beardie (not sure as to the sex yet) who's named Elvis.

Evils is around about the 3months mark and ive had him/her for just over a month now.

In the last few days however Elvis has been acting a little strange. There has been a decline in whats being eaten which is a little worrying due to the fact that he/she is only a juvie. 

Every time I let him/her have a little run around outside the tank going to sleep is all it seems to want to do.

When in the tank its basking for most of the day then goes off and tries to bury itself to go to sleeps.

I did some checking and apparently hibernating is something that beardies do but not till they are usually about 12months, so im under the impression that my lil 3month old isnt doing that.

As for foods Elvis is being fed crickets and wax worms usually 3 times a day. Bowl is either filled with some greens or water and there is always a fresh pot of cress put in as this seems to be a fancy of his/hers.

I try to bathe Elvis at least once a week and spray him daily as well as the greens, his basking log and the fake plant thingy thats in there which Elvis likes to sometimes climb.

As for the set up I will try and get some pics up soon but heres some basics:

3ft Tank
Repti-Glow 10.0 UV
100W Bulb
Fake Plant
Heated Rock
Basking Log
Log Hide Away
Wood Chippings On Bottom Of Tank

The thermometer is situated in the middle of the tank. And reads a 85F, at the baskign area its a lot warmer(did check it when we first set it up and it was over 100F, but since then the thermo has been stuck on the tank)

Any help would be much appreciated. I dont wonna take Elvis to the vets unless necessary as im worried that they might do more harm than good, however if needs be I will most definately take him/her.

PLEASE HELP!


----------



## zlollar (Apr 13, 2009)

take them off the wax worms and see what tht does for him sometimes they can be getting too much


----------



## newbieboy (Apr 9, 2009)

what substrate are you using? although their quite hardy my 1st two bearded dragons died due to consumption of substrate as youve probably noticed beardies like to taste things this also applies to small objects like woodchips etc. take it to a vet if it doesnt start eating soon though mate cas it is easily reversable, if proformed by a professional


----------

